# Sketch based on "Norma Jean"



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to do a graphic novel based on the heavy metal core band "Norma Jean". 
Here is a sketch of the main character, Norma Jean.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah, I remember this band back in the old days.
Good concept!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks d00D!


----------

